# Leitung eines Servers (DSL, T1 T2 T3 etc)



## wowbi (1. September 2002)

Hey Leute.
eine kurze Frage:
was gibt es für schnellere DSL Alternativen, welche möglichst BILLIG sind.
wir wollen einen kleinen Server betreiben, allerdings reicht uns DSL net ... 
SkyDSL is zu teuer, 
ISH soll ganz gut sein, wenns denn endlich was wird ... 

danke,
wowbi


----------



## Christian Fein (1. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von wowbi _
> *Hey Leute.
> eine kurze Frage:
> was gibt es für schnellere DSL Alternativen, welche möglichst BILLIG sind. *



Billig dürfte wohl relativ sein.
aber wenn ihr einen Server betreiben wollt so leg ich euch ans herz einen root server zu mieten. 
Dieser steht dann direkt im Rechenzentrum und ihr habt kompletten ssh zugriff. 

Den könnt ihr dann komplett über Shell von zuhause administrieren und alles remote machen ausser neue hardware einbauen 

Schau einfach mal auf http://www.webhostlist.de und such dir nen guten Provider raus.


----------



## wowbi (2. September 2002)

der server steht schon bei uns daheim und läuft auch schon server. das einzige problem das wir haben ist das DSL, das is zu langsam ...


----------



## fungo (10. September 2002)

Ihr wollt doch nicht etwa über ne dsl Leitung Webhosting anbieten oder was?


----------



## wowbi (10. September 2002)

doch wollen wir ... 
mann was denkst du von uns 
wollen wir nicht deshalb sagen wir ja: DSL ist zu langsam. Wir brauchen was schnelleres, was aber kostengünstig ist.
Wir werden wohl bei Kabel|BW Kabelnetz mieten und dann da losbasteln ..


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (10. September 2002)

ich hab mal n wenig rumgerechnet. und ich würd sagen webhosting im grossen stil is ohne immense kosten nicht möglich. 
also:

eine t1 leitung hat nach at&t standard 1,5 mbit/s, das sind 1572864 bit.
eine, sagen wir mal gute gewerbehomepage, oder ne clanpage, hat schon mal 50 kbyte. das sind 409600 bit.
wenn ihr jetzt zehn solcher seiten gehostet habt, und zehn leute besuchen jede dieser seiten gleichzeitig, sind das 100 * 409600 bit die auf eurer t1 leitung transferiert werden. immerhin 40960000 bit.
wenn man sich nun ausrechnet wie lange ein user warten müsste bis eine seite vollständig geladen wäre, kommt man auf 26 sekunden.
natürlich ist der faktor 56k user etc nicht einberechnet, aber ich hoffe man kann aus dem text halbwegs einen schluss ziehen. 

nebenbei: t1 ist nicht gerade billig. das weiss ich. ich hab aber leider im moment keine nicht geschätzten zahlen zur hand.


----------



## fungo (10. September 2002)

ALso ich glaub auch das Kabelnetz bringt mit 2mbit nichts, wenn du viele leute hosten willst


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2002)

Standleitungen sind IMHO nicht interessant, da die Kosten für eine vernünftige _viel_ zu hoch sind. Da kann man lieber in irgendeinem RZ seine Server unterstellen und kommt _viel_ günstiger bei weg.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## wowbi (10. September 2002)

sagen wir so ... 
wir bekommen bei Kabel|BW ne Leitung, die annähernd t2 status hat, und wir zahlen dafür pauschal inkl traffic .. 
ja ratet mal 

49.95 € 
und so groß wollen wirs ja net betreiben


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2002)

50€ ist allerdings nicht viel, wenn es da keine Trafficbegrentzung geben sollte, wovon ich allerdings nicht ausgehen würde.


----------



## wowbi (10. September 2002)

die gibt es nicht, das haben wir schriftlich


----------



## jingojango (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wowbi _
> *sagen wir so ...
> wir bekommen bei Kabel|BW ne Leitung, die annähernd t2 status hat, und wir zahlen dafür pauschal inkl traffic ..
> ja ratet mal
> ...




ÄHM ja.... 
Lasst es einfach!

t2 = 2Mbit  -> LOL ?
cabel 50 euro flat = 2Mbit upload -> hmpf?
...
Wer weitere gründe wissen will kann mit mir darüber diskutieren (ICQ: 30211490 email: joda@joda.no-ip.com).
Ich will hier nähmlich keinem zu nahe treten wenn ich die Gründe hier alle aufliste...


----------

